# Rural King RK Tractors are TYM+Yanmar engines



## bmaverick

Just got my weekly flyer from Rural King today. It's all about TRACTORS. Not just the attachments and common maintenance, BUT their OWN brand called the RK Series. 

So, now it's a LARGER channel for Yanmar tractors to reach out in a very local way, right at the common Farm & Fleet store of Rural King. 

Back in the day of my grade school, the playground was being built. All roped off and these little red tractors were doing all the work. Then a few weeks later my dad took us kids to Tractor Supply. Right out front were these Yanmar tractors. Obviously these were the US YM 3-digit machines. Guess I now own one to a degree. 

REALLY neat seeing these RK/TYM/Yanmar engine machines in the flyer. 
RK55 with turbo diesel Yanmar
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/009/4/4/9448-rk-tractors-rk55s.html


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

You can't beat those Yanmar engines.


----------



## bmaverick

Hoodoo Valley said:


> You can't beat those Yanmar engines.


I find this to be an odd marriage of TYM+Yanmar. Just popped over to the TYM website. Yanmar and 2 others provide engines.


----------



## bmaverick

ok, just found this ...

https://www.rktractors.com/resources-tractor-partners-rk-tractors.php 

Seems that YES, Rural King is going all out promoting and offering their branded tractors now. This is huge as a single Rural King store brings in several hundred shoppers in every day.


----------



## bontai Joe

I recognize and know the Yanmar brand, but what is TYM?


----------



## winston

https://tym-tractors.com/


----------



## Hammer850

I have the Mahindra emax 20 it’s the exact same thing as the rk19 and the Branson and the tym194. Tym makes tractors for multiple companies and just slaps different stickers on them. I was going to go with the rk but they had to order it the way I wanted it and the Mahindra was on the lot plus the dealer delivered it for free.


----------



## ck3510hb

One more re-brand, Cabela tractors. sort of out of the business now.


----------



## bmaverick

ck3510hb said:


> One more re-brand, Cabela tractors. sort of out of the business now.


It sure didn't make any sense why Cabela's was offering tractors. ATV's and UTV's sure thing. When you think of Ag tractors, does Cabela's first come to mind??? 

As for Rural King, this makes 100% logical sense. It's going directly to the co-op farm & fleet retail centers. Thus, it by-passes the tractor dealers in a big way for CUT and a little above machines. Not only can you get a tractor, Rural King offers so much more to the Ag community. 

The TYM+Yanmar as RK tractors should be a good combination. Many homesteaders shop at RK and even TSC. 

BUT, TSC had dropped offering tractors since the late 70s. TSC's is in name only for Tractor Supply Center. There is really limited things there you can find for a tractor anymore. Just like Radio Shack became Cell Phone Shack.


----------



## bmaverick

Trouty said:


> I purchased the TYM T394 because of the RK37 tractor and for my use I am regretting this.


Do you think the RK37 then would have been better overall then?


----------



## Eron

I bought an RK because of the warranty and the convenience of getting service in my area at the Rural King store. If RK is made by TYM, the difference is only in the warranty and where you get service.


----------



## bmaverick

Eron said:


> I bought an RK because of the warranty and the convenience of getting service in my area at the Rural King store. If RK is made by TYM, the difference is only in the warranty and where you get service.


Nice RK55 with cab.


----------

